# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  أخوة الرضاعة

## أم الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،هل التحريم لأخوة الرضاع خاصة لمن رضع معه فقط أم كل الأحوة من الطرفين يحرمون على كل منهما

----------


## أبو مروان

من رضع من أم يصبح أبناؤها جميعا إخوته ، بل أبناء زوجها جميعا إذا كان له أبناء من زوجة أخرى .

----------


## أم الهدى

جزاك الله خيراً ، لسة في غموض عندي في مسألة ، أخوات الذي رضع  أيضاً يحرمون على أخواته وإخوانه من الرضاعة .

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> جزاك الله خيراً ، لسة في غموض عندي في مسألة ، أخوات الذي رضع أيضاً يحرمون على أخواته وإخوانه من الرضاعة .


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ذكر الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله:
ثانيا: المحرمات بالرضا ع: ( وهن نظير المحرمات بالنسب ) قال النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم: (( يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب)) و لكن الرضاع المحرم لا بد له من شروط منها:
1- أن يكون خمس رضعات فأكثر فلو رضع الطفل من المرأة أربع رضعات لم تكن أما له. لما روى مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: (( كان فيما انزل من القران عشر رضعات معلومات يحرمن، ثم نسخن بخمس معلومات، فتوفى رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم و هي فيما يقرا من القران)).
2- يكون الرضاع قبل الفطام أي يشترط أن تكون الرضعات الخمس كلها قبل الفطام فان كانت بعد الفطام أو بعضها قبل الفطام و بعضها بعد الفطام لم تكن المرأة أما له و إذا تمت شروط الرضاع صار الطفل ولدا للمرأة و أولادها أخوة له سواء كانوا قبله أو بعده و صار أولاد صاحب اللبن أخوة له أيضا سواء كانوا من المرأة التي أرضعت الطفل أم من غيرها. وهنا يجب أن نعرف بان أقارب الطفل المرضع سوى ذريته لا علاقة لهم بالرضا ع و لا يؤثر فيهم الرضاع شيئا فيجوز لأخيه من النسب أن يتزوج أمه من الرضاع أو أخته من الرضاع أما ذرية الطفل فإنهم يكونون أولادا للمرضعة و صاحب اللبن كما كان أبوهم من الرضاع كذلك.اه 
بارك الله فيك أرجو أن تكون الأجابة واضحة.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الأخت الفاضلة/
دعيني أمثل لك، فبالمثال يتضح المقال...
رضعت أنا في سن الحولين من امرأة ليست أمي...
القاعدة: أن كل ابن لهذه الأم هو أخي من الرضاعة "سواء كان هذا الابن ولدها أو رضع هو أيضا منها"
ويلحق به كل ولد لرجل هذه المرأة من زوجة أخرى لان اللبن الذي في صدرها هو منه.
.................
أما إخوتي أنا ممن لم يرضع هذه الأم، فلا علاقة لهم بها ولا بايناءها.
..............
أرجو أن تكون الصورة قد اتضحت.

----------


## أم الهدى

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،نعم قد اتضحت المسألة جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أم الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، هل أولاد المرأة من رجل آخر يحرمون أيضاً عليه ، وهل زوج المرأة الذي رضع مع أبنائه صار والده أيضاً .

----------

